# EA just went full retard



## rahulkadukar (Jul 3, 2013)

Just saw this New Pre-Orders: Buy Games Online at Best Prices in India in India: Flipkart.com

FIFA 14 - 2499
BF4 - 3499
NFS Rivals - 3499

Not only is it expensive, IMHO they are not even worth that much. I religiously buy games, check my signature if you have a doubt but this is just plain stupid.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 3, 2013)

Hope other companies don't follow the suit. This is definitely going to hurt their sales.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 3, 2013)

rahulkadukar said:


> Just saw this New Pre-Orders: Buy Games Online at Best Prices in India in India: Flipkart.com
> 
> FIFA 14 - 2499
> BF4 - *3499*
> ...



:shocked:


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2013)

rahulkadukar said:


> Just saw this New Pre-Orders: Buy Games Online at Best Prices in India in India: Flipkart.com
> 
> FIFA 14 - 2499
> BF4 - 3499
> ...



Seconded. Even i don't think they're worth that much.* EA*  PC games usually aren't that expensive. Maybe it was a typo from flipkart's side and might change.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 3, 2013)

The rise of $$ against INRs might also have some impact on this .


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 4, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> The rise of $$ against INRs might also have some impact on this .



I don't think so because they were quite determined to raise the prices of their PC games for Indian market.
BTW price is really high


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 4, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Seconded. Even i don't think they're worth that much.* EA*  PC games usually aren't that expensive. *Maybe it was a typo from flipkart's side and might change.*


*NO
*IndianVideoGamer » Flipkart sheds light on EA’s pricing for Battlefield 4, NFS: Rivals and FIFA 14 in India | IVG is your source for video game news, reviews and previews with an unique Indian perspective


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 4, 2013)

if all publisher start to follow this then it's goodbye for Indian market


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 4, 2013)

hmm, so BF3 will stay alive for a year & more in Asian market 

the pricing, is it more than console games? If so I'd rather get a console. why spend any money on graphics card, CPU, RAM... ?

But i think this is EA playing safe, like our Govt 
hike the price a lot & then when we protest, reduce it in such a way we still settle for a overpriced pos. 
So my thinking is, EA will reduce the price by 500-1000, so 3500 game will be sold at 3k-2.5k. What we'd see is the massive difference of 1k in pricing & ...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

The decline of the rupee (not the rise of the dollar) has nothing whatsoever to do with this price increase.

First they pushed up from 999 to 1499 and then they made a full push to 3499.

It was obvious this was going to happen.

They won't decrease these prices. I promise you. Not until the game becomes quite a bit older.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 4, 2013)

> EA *just went* full retard



Have you been living under a rock? 

You should have seen this coming from a mile as soon as they bumped BF3 premiums price up.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 4, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> They won't decrease these prices. I promise you. Not until the game becomes quite a bit older.



Yeah, and then there'll be BC3 which I think would be a much better investment.


----------



## lywyre (Jul 4, 2013)

And then they complain of piracy.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2013)

lol PC version same price as PS3.
Why would one build a gaming PC now. they can warez the crap sold by EA and buy good stuff by other publishers.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 4, 2013)

EA is trying to push people onto consoles or to piracy.. Whatever it is, its not good for pc gaming.. 

Now it makes more sense to buy a console rather than investing on a pc. I learnt this a month ago though


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2013)

they are killing the gaming industry
If games were cheap, no one would pirate or piracy would be less
increasing the price only goes the wrong way


----------



## theserpent (Jul 4, 2013)

Hope no one buys,EVERYONE Should boycot it


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 4, 2013)

avg. middle class family income in India about 25K-30K. Now tell me if one game costs 16% of a months salary then who would buy a game ??

And this IP bullshit is completely wrong. Gone are those days when games used come in CD/DVD in retails stores. Now major distribution platform is online so those distribution and associated costs are mostly eliminated. Now one argument here is that new added costs of servers. Now cloud services are so cheap that even a middle class person can afford for few months investment. And setuping a private cloud is one time cost. So these arguments are basically vague.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 4, 2013)

*t.qkme.me/3lcd.jpg


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 4, 2013)

if dollar reaches Rs.70. then it's game over for Indian PC gamers, though those 0.001% of enthusiasts will survive. 

Cause building a midrange PC which costs 50K now similar configuration in that price range will be over 1LAKH


----------



## iittopper (Jul 4, 2013)

Price hike was bound to happened but never expecte it to go that far . Bf 3 was the first ea game debuted at rs 1499 and bf4 wil be debuted with 3.5k . Dont expect the price to go down . The best option for us will be to wait and buy during christmas sale @ 30$-35$ . Though i never buy ea game , but i have all battlefield collection and fifa game .


----------



## theserpent (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm not buying this game,No one should-they should not even have 2% sales

Just when I start buying original games,these things happen


----------



## lywyre (Jul 4, 2013)

or rather πrate it


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I'm not buying this game,*No one should-they should not even have 2% sales*
> 
> Just when I start buying original games,these things happen



I agree on that.
Make them *SUFFER*!
No one f***s with the Indian Master Race.No one.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 4, 2013)

They wont give a damn if you buy it or not . I wonder if ea india have increased their employes salary by 300%!


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 4, 2013)

Indian PC gamer base is very low compared to other SA counttries. So I don't think they give a damn about pricing.

I have played very few EA titles,so ....


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 4, 2013)

I think they got to this pricing from thier past experience. They tried a .5K increase with their earlier full release, then they tried ~3.5K premium release and succeeded to find buyers both the time (ofcourse i bought the base game-preorder but not premium version). So now that they have buyers, they thought they can cash in with a base game itself


----------



## varun004 (Jul 4, 2013)

forget it not buying bf4 for that price and i do not think so its gonna be any good game either. Hope it flops big time.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 4, 2013)

varun004 said:


> forget it not buying bf4 for that price and i do not think so its gonna be any good game either. Hope it flops big time.



Grrr.. DICE is the developer, why should the game flop if their parent company (EA $$$) decides to up their price??? DICE have been listening the the community and making changes appropriately. its EA who is the culprit and not DICE


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 4, 2013)

But the servers are maintained by EA right? Or I have a wrong idea. Hope all their servers burn.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 4, 2013)

MP on BF4 certainly has some boost, the biggest being distructible under passages. Its still early to comment on the sales as premium on BF3 sold even in India and people never complained


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 4, 2013)

The best thing to do would be a total boycott of the three mentioned games, the prices were ridiculous to begin with but this is pushing it over the limit.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 5, 2013)

only fanboys will by them, wealthy ones.
The ones on a budget will use their brain and go the other way to get it. Unless EA puts the always online DRM on the game/s


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 5, 2013)

Gollum said:


> only fanboys will by them, wealthy ones.
> The ones on a budget will use their brain and go the other way to get it. Unless EA puts the always online DRM on the game/s


And play the SP which is nothing but a crap on BF series.. 

To enjoy this game, MP is a must and they need not put any DRM's to pull sales or stop piracy.


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 5, 2013)

piratebay here i come..


----------



## darkv0id (Jul 5, 2013)

^ I don't think that's a good idea.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 5, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> ^ I don't think that's a good idea.


 ^^ and EA knows it too 

They might laugh at people who pirate BF series games thinking why on EArth will someone do that when we ourselves know that our SP is close to #$%@


----------



## darkv0id (Jul 5, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> ^^ and EA knows it too
> 
> They might laugh at people who pirate BF series games thinking why on EArth will someone do that when we ourselves know that our SP is close to #$%@



^ True that, but my point was more along the lines of the oppressive DRM which EA employs. They usually justify it by citing losses due to piracy, so if we pirate a game they will use it as an excuse to pile on even more DRM. IMO if one does not agree with the DRM and pricing policies, it's better to avoid playing the game altogether, rather than pirating it. Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 5, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> ^ True that, but my point was more along the lines of the oppressive DRM which EA employs. They usually justify it by citing losses due to piracy, so if we pirate a game they will use it as an excuse to pile on even more DRM. IMO if one does not agree with the DRM and pricing policies, it's better to avoid playing the game altogether, rather than pirating it. Easier said than done, I know.


Completely agree.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 5, 2013)

I am good with F2P games for MP if costs are increasing.


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2013)

Good that I no longer play BF 3. Got one more reason to withdraw completely.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 5, 2013)

started my all time favourite game AOEII again.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 5, 2013)

Seriously this is just ridiculous 

I always buy legit NFS games but looks like that is gonna change from now one 

And IMO a 133% increase in price is just NUTS  

Looks like I will have to buy Rivals when it is 50% off which will also be 1750Rs i.e higher than 1500 the previous cost.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 5, 2013)

There won't be a true boycott IMHO, but there will be a lot of piracy that's for sure.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 5, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> but there will be a lot of piracy that's for sure.



That is sort of boycotting. lol. We just boycott from buying EA games, not playing them. 

I personally can't wait for NFS: Rivals, but yeah SP will be as boring as MW was.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 5, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I personally can't wait for NFS: Rivals, but yeah SP will be as boring as MW was.



Well you still have AI in SP which is same as players in MP


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 5, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> ^ True that, but my point was more along the lines of the oppressive DRM which EA employs. They usually justify it by citing losses due to piracy, so if we pirate a game they will use it as an excuse to pile on even more DRM. IMO if one does not agree with the DRM and pricing policies, it's better to avoid playing the game altogether, rather than pirating it. Easier said than done, I know.



Completely agree.. They have already started implemeting multiplayer or online aspects into normal single player games.. to combat piracy. This can been seen through their recent games.. simcity, deadspace etc... Once the kill the concept of single player.. people will be forced to buy games....


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 5, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Well you still have AI in SP which is same as players in MP


I am not sure how much this is true for a racing game (in context) but its definitely absurd in a FPS



Bhargav Simha said:


> Completely agree.. They have already started implemeting multiplayer or online aspects into normal single player games.. to combat piracy. This can been seen through their recent games.. simcity, deadspace etc... Once the kill the concept of single player.. people will be forced to buy games....



its called DRM, JFYI incase you arent aware of the term.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 5, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I am not sure how much this is true for a racing game (in context) but its definitely absurd in a FPS



Its a Open World racing game lol

And I dont play FPS


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 5, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> its called DRM, JFYI incase you arent aware of the term.



 yes I am aware of it... and btw I have worked in the company in discussion... So i know some thing bout games. I was saying that multiplayer is being used as an excuse for DRM. Also Dead space did not have the so called DRM, but still had online elements like in-game purchases or multiplayer... which would discourage piracy.
I am not bashing EA, but saying that game devs are decreasing the single player component of games and prioritizing multiplayer/ online requirements (like in-app purchases and features like online co-op in campaigns) ... to discourage piracy.
I may be wrong but all recent games, including some rpgs are having more online elements.. even when it costs more to maintain servers and software to support these features..
With failure of the different kinds of DRM.. companies are trying these tactics


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 5, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> yes I am aware of it... and btw I have worked in the company in discussion... So i know some thing bout games. I was saying that multiplayer is being used as an excuse for DRM. Also Dead space did not have the so called DRM, but still had online elements like in-game purchases or multiplayer... which would discourage piracy.
> I am not bashing EA, but saying that game devs are decreasing the single player component of games and prioritizing multiplayer/ online requirements (like in-app purchases and features like online co-op in campaigns) ... to discourage piracy.
> I may be wrong but all recent games, including some rpgs are having more online elements.. even when it costs more to maintain servers and software to support these features..
> With failure of the different kinds of DRM.. companies are trying these tactics



I believe there are two things to it - Social gaming and constant money making even after selling the product.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 5, 2013)

*au.businessinsider.com/ea-voted-worst-company-in-america-2013-4  we can't expect any better ...


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 5, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I believe there are two things to it - Social gaming and constant money making even after selling the product.



I agree.. but I was talking about the increase in these practices in hardcore games.... the online requirement in simcity was not presented as DRM by the Company..but as a social gaming feature...
Same has been done with the always online requirement of XBOX.. it was pushed forward as a feature for persistent game world and social gaming....
I am not saying all social features in all the games are being used as DRM.. its just that these features are taking center stage instead of being optional feature. Why couldnt the social option be personal... 
Since the companies have tried in the past to implement DRM and faced backlash.. they are "exploiting" the multiplayer, social gaming, in-game purchases etc...
Also they hit two birds with a shot... decrease piracy and create the opportunity for constant money making (as you said)


----------



## Desmond (Jul 5, 2013)

I am afraid that such trends will trigger another Video Game crash like it happened in the 1980s during the time of ATARI.

North American video game crash of 1983 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Then it was because of the low quality of the games, now it would be because of high prices of games (leading to rampant piracy).


----------



## Saumil996 (Jul 6, 2013)

Found this

EA faces backlash in India over price hike - VR-Zone

Can't EA just put a system in place where a person from india can only buy from the origin india store?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 6, 2013)

Saumil996 said:


> Found this
> 
> EA faces backlash in India over price hike - VR-Zone
> 
> *Can't EA just put a system in place where a person from india can only buy from the origin india store?*



They simply are too Greedy and/or  Lazy to do that.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 6, 2013)

If price wont fall in future , I will manage to get bf4 @ 30-35$ but downloading 30gb+ game @ 512 kbps is pain in the @ss .  bf4 is too good to boycott . Ofc i have already made my mind not to buy nfs rival ( no matter hw awesome is the mp) and fifa 14


----------



## dan4u (Jul 6, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am afraid that such trends will trigger another Video Game crash like it happened in the 1980s during the time of ATARI.
> 
> North American video game crash of 1983 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Then it was because of the low quality of the games, now it would be because of high prices of games (leading to rampant piracy).



The price of EA games have only increased in India, elsewhere it still remains the same i.e $50-60 .... people outside are used to this. But there are some who saw the low prices in origin India and brought from there. Especially bf3, they want to avoid that  .... and in turn screwed us over


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 6, 2013)

Saumil996 said:


> Found this
> 
> EA faces backlash in India over price hike - VR-Zone
> 
> Can't EA just put a system in place where a person from india can only buy from the origin india store?



They do have that in place. It is just too damn easy to circumvent. All you need is a Proxy/VPN and a Pizzeria's address or a friend/contact in India who will buy the game for you and email the CD key.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> hmm, so BF3 will stay alive for a year & more in Asian market
> 
> the pricing, is it more than console games? If so I'd rather get a console. why spend any money on graphics card, CPU, RAM... ?
> 
> ...



this.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2013)

Piyush said:


> this.



And what if this is not the case.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> And what if this is not the case.



Then we always have some other alternatives, no? 
Like steam sales, coupons and all.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Then we always have some other alternatives, no?
> Like steam sales, coupons and all.



True that. 

Anyway I have not bought from any retail stores anyway, only Digital Stores and that too Steam or GOG only.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> True that.
> 
> Anyway I have not bought from any retail stores anyway, only Digital Stores and that too Steam or GOG only.



I once bought GTA 4 from retail stores thinking that i can redeem it on steam. Sadly at that time GTA 4 codes were not redeemable on steam and I didnt know that.
Since then I never bought any game via retail stores. I was so furious that I even bought GTA complete pack on steam


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 6, 2013)

If the foreigners are buying games on Origin at cheaper prices, why not let the retail prices stay at 999?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2013)

What's the use of pirating it? Does anyone care about the 2 bit SP campaign in BF games?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 6, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What's the use of pirating it? Does anyone care about the 2 bit SP campaign in BF games?



They seem to be getting better this time, or may be just for the cod audiences. Then again, I don't think 3.4k is worth spending even if its the multiplayer, and then eventually getting laid by EA with the DLCs, no thanks. As for N4S and Fifa, its a whole another story.


----------



## bippukt (Jul 6, 2013)

I was one of the few for whom Origin wasn't quite so bad. Now it is dead to me. If Valve can do local pricing of their retail copies, then so can EA. They are just being lazy or greedy.

With these prices the piracy debate is just academic. Most of just can't afford it, so it is either pirate or don't play. EA doesn't get my money in any case.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 6, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> If the foreigners are buying games on Origin at cheaper prices, why not let the retail prices stay at 999?


even then people can sell the codes on eBay or something......


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 6, 2013)

What about the vast majority of people in the US/Europe who buy games at $60, I don't think all Europeans/Americans buy games through a proxy, a very small minority will do that, but that is inevitable.

Plus with the severe lack of dedicated Indian servers there is no reason to give them 3500 for this. They have lost it, all I can say is congratulations to EA for winning the award for the 3rd year, they will definitely get my vote.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jul 6, 2013)

Started buying original games 4 years ago when I had built a 65k PC (without monitor) and thought I need to support PC gaming. Digit certainly played a huge role in this shift in my attitude.

Seems like EA has done its analysis and come to the conclusion that they can screw the pricing here so as to stop people sitting abroad who buy it cheap from here.

If PC gaming is such a minority in India that companies do not care if it sells here or not, then why the hell should I feel guilty of buying pirated games. In any case, I do not matter on a global scale. Such a disappointment this is.

Did not buy premium pack of BF3 initially and when the pricing went above 3k, it never seemed worth it to me. There is no way I would buy a 3.5k base game. Bfbc2 was my first MP experience, seems like BF3 would be the last unless I decide to buy PS4 and save money from building a new PC every few years.

Screw you EA, average revenue per PC game from my pocket would never cross 1800, I can give you that much.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 6, 2013)

you look to be one dedicated guy in spending money even for a pirated copy .. you buy pirated games?? I mean seriously?? 

PS:: I know there are places where they sell pirated pc games on disk just like pirated movie disks


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 6, 2013)

I started playing Super Mario Bros. and Bio Menace. Somehow felt they were better than Battlefield. I had fun.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jul 7, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> you look to be one dedicated guy in spending money even for a pirated copy .. you buy pirated games?? I mean seriously??
> 
> PS:: I know there are places where they sell pirated pc games on disk just like pirated movie disks



I earn my money and spend it as per my convenience. Keep judging!!!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 7, 2013)

akkies_2000 said:


> I earn my money and spend it as per my convenience. Keep judging!!!



chill.. spend as you please.. I dint judge.. I just repeated what u said.. remember?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 7, 2013)

Long Live bf3


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 7, 2013)

I was really wondering that do these companies really care about their sales in "Indian Market" ??


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I was really wondering that do these companies really care about their sales in "Indian Market" ??



India is not a very big market for gaming and they are just making it worse.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 7, 2013)

^They'll leave this country without another thought for good, just like Motorola. I was a fan of them, now I can't buy their phones (f88k imports). 

I'm positive that EA may do this too. They just don't care about gamers in India, they'll just leave and we gamers are at loss.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'm positive that EA may do this too. They just don't care about gamers in India, they'll just leave and we gamers are at loss.



Or, may be they'll dial back the prices to 2K, and send out a statement that they've listened to the fans, and the fans being obvious head nodding sheep, go buy the games. EA wins.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Or, may be they'll dial back the prices to 2K, and send out a statement that they've listened to the fans, and the fans being obvious head nodding sheep, go buy the games. EA wins.



Yeah get the customers + increase in price.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 7, 2013)

does ea care? No. do we care? no. FARK EA! FARK! 10mbps FTW


----------



## ZTR (Jul 7, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> does ea care? No. do we care? no. FARK EA! FARK! 10mbps FTW



Not everyone has 10mbps you know? >_>


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Or, may be they'll dial back the prices to 2K, and send out a statement that they've listened to the fans, and the fans being obvious head nodding sheep, go buy the games. EA wins.



I'm hoping that happens. 2K for a game or two a year is not a problem.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2013)

Their games aren't worth Rs.2000. Played NFSMW2012 and it's just dreadful. Sad thing is there are quite a lot of people who pre-ordered Battlefield 4 for Rs.3500/-




			
				 Piyush said:
			
		

> Then we always have some other alternatives, no?
> Like steam sales, coupons and all.


 EA don't launch their games on Steam now. Only Origin. The client itself that EA uses is so dreadful. I tried downloading a copy of NFS HP(2010) I had in my account and I just couldn't. The download would restart even if I hadn't paused it. Not to say it used to crash so much. Deleted Origin and never installed it since.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 7, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Their games aren't worth Rs.2000. Played NFSMW2012 and it's just dreadful. Sad thing is there are quite a lot of people who pre-ordered Battlefield 4 for Rs.3500/-



Yea, no NFS is worth 2k. But BF4 sure is. 

Idiots (or rich guys or their kids) pre-order BF4 for 3.5k without the China Rising DLC. Do they even know that there'll be a free pre-order exp. pack? Or are they dumb?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Sad thing is there are quite a lot of people who pre-ordered Battlefield 4 for Rs.3500/-



Faith in indian gamers...lost


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 7, 2013)

I think flipkart selling games and software will end up closing like flyte store.

We have good market for movies pre-booking on bookmyshow not for games.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> I think flipkart selling games and software will end up closing like flyte store.



I don't think they'll go to that extent, coz the prices of the older games do go down pretty fast and Flipkart, Game4u periodically offer some nice discounts. The pre orders and early purchases might do down though, that's possible.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 7, 2013)

Gamers are creatures of habit. So sooner or later they will definitely buy (or get illegally) games that they vow to boycott.

I'm not surprised people are actually paying Rs. 3500 for this ****.

As for me, I am soon going to be paying for games in CDN$, so I don't know what to think about this move. I thought I could ask my family to buy the games in India and then email the CD Keys to me, but now it seems it will gradually be unnecessary.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 7, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Their games aren't worth Rs.2000. Played NFSMW2012 and it's just dreadful.





NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yea, no NFS is worth 2k. But BF4 sure is.



Each to their own 

No need to bash NFS just cause you didn't like it and no need to tell no NFS is not worth 2k

Also have you even tried the MP in MW12?

Like I don't give a crap about BF but I don't go around saying its not worth 3.5k


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 7, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Like I don't give a crap about BF but I don't go around saying its not worth 3.5k



It really isn't.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 8, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Each to their own
> 
> No need to bash NFS just cause you didn't like it and no need to tell no NFS is not worth 2k
> 
> ...



I enjoyed the last few NFS games, but I still don't think none of them were worth 1.4k let alone 3.4k.
And Rivals pretty much looks like a copy paste job from the previous games, and plays exactly like Hot Pursuit, what's the point of paying the full price when you get a DLC type update every year?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2013)

1K is more than enough for any NFS games.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 8, 2013)

So funny to see people discuss about a practical joke played by EA (oh yeah i am part of the discussion myself)


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> So funny to see people discuss about a practical joke played by EA (oh yeah i am part of the discussion myself)



Its not a joke. The people who actually buy game have got a impact on their budgets and hobbies.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Its not a joke. The people who actually buy game have got a impact on their budgets and hobbies.



Sorry that i dint mention this---> "sarcasm intended"


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2013)

No harm done bud.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 8, 2013)

This is ridiculous. I don't earn money. How am I buy these games on my 500 inr pocket money??? F**k EA. Looks like I won't be able to play fifa 14 online.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 9, 2013)

Such abnormal prices only invites one special pack of people  --> "P***tes"...

thought we loved the developers from time to time and tried to go against it...by "BUYING" games...and now this.

Damn you EA! also i think the recent "weak Rupee" has also a subtle part played.

*www.slashgear.com/ea-up-against-indian-pc-gamers-in-twitter-coup-05289271/


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 9, 2013)

EA's origin store is dumbfck ****. Just disabling Javascript in your browser will let other countries users to access Indian store. As they are failure to restrict from other countires user to access Indian store by implementing something secure, they are increasing the price. We have to pay for their fails. Seriously , but still some rich king will buy this game at 3.5K and thus EA will remain in market on his own glory. 1.5 X 100 ~ 3.5 X 30. But why should I care.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh yeah you shouldnt care if you cant stop yourself talking sh!t about people who can afford and buy the game. son of rich ass?? really???

Dude.. keep your problem to yourself and not to the people and their families who do not belong in your leauge.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok, then. support them for increasing their price further. 

And I took out the family part from my post. No need to feel personal.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah, EA games are for rich kids now, with internet connections so powerful that they can play on servers from any country and still keep the ping at 10 or 20


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 9, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Ok, then. support them for increasing their price further.
> 
> And I took out the family part from my post. No need to feel personal.



You might want to read my posts in this thread before commenting on my stance on the whole price hike saga.

You went personal by attacking people who are buying the game, that too much more personal than needed. Anyways, since you have removed it, I have no complaints at all.. All is well..


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 9, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> EA's origin store is dumbfck ****. Just disabling Javascript in your browser will let other countries users to access Indian store. As they are failure to restrict from other countires user to access Indian store by implementing something secure, they are increasing the price. We have to pay for their fails. Seriously , but still some rich king will buy this game at 3.5K and thus EA will remain in market on his own glory. 1.5 X 100 ~ 3.5 X 30. But why should I care.



Well put... the reason mentioned for the increase in prices.. was that players from other countries are buying using VPN and also some sites are buying from Indian stores and selling the keys online at discounted prices. It seems EA feels that porfit from our market is not close enough to compensate for the losses incurred due to the parctices..
Glad that the issue is getting international attention.. and hope EA re-thinks its strategy...

Content Patch - July 8th, 2013 - Ep. 110 [EA raises prices in India, Code Hero, Release round-up] - YouTube


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 9, 2013)

Or we can all boycott the game together


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 9, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Or we can all boycott the game together



Together as in TDF gamers? Or internationally? If former, I'm game.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Or we can all boycott the game together



Which game ?? BF4 ??
Yeah I can do that.


----------



## suyash24seven (Jul 11, 2013)

i think we Indians should boycott EA products at whatever price. Antarctica has it's own BF3 servers but India doesn't. we shouldn't be fanboy-ish consumers who the corporation can hope to sustain even with crappy service. i am NOT buying BF4. if the single player is any good, DC++ to the rescue!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 11, 2013)

suyash24seven said:


> Antarctica has it's own BF3 servers but India doesn't.



*i.imgur.com/M81QrvS.gif


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2013)

^WTF did i just read ...
Is it true ??? antarctica server ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't know. May be he's just being sarcastic.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 11, 2013)

even google doesn't have server in india.whats the big deal.


----------



## Saumil996 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nope there are servers in Antarctica
Proof
 *i.imgur.com/ZhlorH7.jpg?1
(And I get surprisingly good pings on them)


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 11, 2013)

lol, wtf!? Must be a glitch?



gopi_vbboy said:


> even google doesn't have server in india.whats the big deal.



What has google got to do with Battlefield?


----------



## suyash24seven (Jul 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *i.imgur.com/M81QrvS.gif





Nerevarine said:


> ^WTF did i just read ...
> Is it true ??? antarctica server ?





cyborg47 said:


> I don't know. May be he's just being sarcastic.



i was completely serious guys! check out saumil's post, or just check out the region filters on battlelog.



gopi_vbboy said:


> even google doesn't have server in india.whats the big deal.



google works perfectly in india, BF3 doesn't. so for me, as a consumer, it's irrelevant whether google has a server here or not, but it disgusts me that BF3 doesn't.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 12, 2013)

what is the ping that you guys get?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 12, 2013)

more of a ish ping


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank God, there's The Crew by Ubi. Hope it still costs 1.5k.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 12, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Thank God, there's The Crew by Ubi. Hope it still costs 1.5k.



It is a MMO

Meaning monthly fees and not a one time purchase


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 12, 2013)

ZTR said:


> It is a MMO
> 
> Meaning monthly fees and not a one time purchase



Nope.

And also, EA just went full retard internationally. 

PS4, Xbox One games from EA with warning | Product Reviews Net


----------



## ZTR (Jul 13, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Nope.



Its a MMO and its not a Play 4 Free title!

What do you expect?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 13, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Its a MMO and its not a Play 4 Free title!
> 
> What do you expect?



Guild wars 2 is an MMO with one time purchase and no monthly fees. It is possible that this game will not have monthly fees.

Besides, it is single player as well (The Crew).


----------



## ZTR (Jul 13, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Besides, it is single player as well (The Crew).



Its a MMO meaning no SP lol


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 13, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Its a MMO and its not a Play 4 Free title!



What? Who said it was P4F? Buy it and play online (w/ single-player elements) a la Titanfall.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 13, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> What? Who said it was P4F? Buy it and play online (w/ single-player elements) a la Titanfall.



And who said it has SP?


----------

